# Team 6



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

you boys here?:darkbeer:


----------



## mathewsreezen15 (Feb 14, 2010)

i am here!


----------



## 22WVBOWHUNTER (Aug 5, 2010)

i am here been away for awhile but im back guys lol we need a name i was thinkin KILLTOGRILL, ANTLER ASSASINS pm when you decide im just shootin names here


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

22WVBOWHUNTER said:


> i am here been away for awhile but im back guys lol we need a name i was thinkin KILLTOGRILL, ANTLER ASSASINS pm when you decide im just shootin names here


I like antler assasins.


----------



## 22WVBOWHUNTER (Aug 5, 2010)

hunter14 said:


> I like antler assasins.


me 2 lol well see wat the group thinks


----------



## MOhunter13 (Oct 18, 2009)

im here. check out my new rig BTW Antler Assasins sounds good to me
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/album.php?albumid=4850&pictureid=51993


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

im here and like the antler assasins


----------



## 22WVBOWHUNTER (Aug 5, 2010)

antler assasins it is then lol


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

you only allowed 1 deer down there Joey?


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

Well guys, Im getting close to a couple of really nice mulies!!! by the end of the week I should have one down!


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

my dad shot a nice ten point on sat. it hase a split G3


----------



## truetexan#1 (Aug 12, 2010)

hey i just got put on yall's team


----------



## 22WVBOWHUNTER (Aug 5, 2010)

truetexan#1 said:


> hey i just got put on yall's team


 welcome to team 6 glad to have ya. Dont forget to put a pic of your bow in the picture if you kill something


----------

